# A Huge Blow To Our Community



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I know he's not a sponsor here, but Mike White at Dublin Motor Sports in Northern California was fired yesterday.

That really sucks, as he was one of the few _P-P-_Pontiac service guys who knew _anything_ at all about our cars!!!!!

This is indeed a blow to our community, as the vast majority of dealer service departments are staffed with clueless, apathetic, happy-talking goons like Dublin's new general manager.

Mike was very helpful, and was a guru when it came to suspension tweaks (especially Pedders) and other systems.

He will be badly missed- I hope he can carry on with the Monaro / GTO torch.

Below is his post, lifted from The Other Site:



> Hey guys, it is mike white. My General Manager quit a couple of says ago, and a new guy is in now. He fired all the senior management, including me. So I am still in shock, and do not know what is going to happen. I have enjoyed this community so much, and feel that I have contributed more than any other sponsor. You know, the orignal name of DMS came from "Doing Mike's ****" but that is not politically correct in dealership. In terms of Dublin Buick Pontiac GMC, I have no idea what will become of her and the accessaroy department that I built, nor will I be negative towards it. I enjoyed so much the friends that I made with all of you.
> 
> The GTO is deep in my blood. I do not know what I am going to do. But if I decide to continue in a GM store, the work that I did will follow me, including Pedders. Pedders is such a fantastic product, and it brought so much joy to me as a person. I truly enjoy getting working with the GTo and upgrading their Gtos and listening to "holy ****" it is fantiastic" comments. Going to a new car dealer for repair, ranks like going to the dentist sometimes. . But being connected to all of you and trying to make the GTO the best I can, and helping , gave me such unbelievable satisfaction. Again, thanks to all.
> 
> ...


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

He'll be back 
The Nor-Cal GOATS are Boycotting Dublin Pontiac Buick GMC for what they did to Mike.
He made them a S$%T Load of $$$ 
Where else can you buy a Brand new GOAT with a Maggie on it before it leaves the lot?
DMS DAY I & II Brought a S$%T load of Customers in


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

I can not believe this. Absolutely stunning. Mike White is the ONLY guy at a Pontiac dealer that I'd trust with my car. 

The instrument cluster on my car freaked out a little while ago. Called the service desk at the dealer I bought the car from:

ME: "Hi. My '04's instrument cluster is reading 200MPH and 7000RPM. Heard this is a fairly simple fix. Have you worked on any of these before?"

SD: "I don't know. But one of our techs owns a GTO, so I'm sure he can help." 

Keep in mind that this was the same service department that flat out missed all EIGHT items I wanted them to look at earlier this summer. No, thanks.

Call Mike White and ask him the same question:

MW: "Sure. We've done tons of those. Need to get your car in, pull the instrument cluster and call the repair center with the serial number. If it's below a certain break point, we can reset it here. If not, we'll have to have a new one shipped in. Takes two days, tops."

Dropped the car off -- and got a call late the next day saying it was done.

Obviously, if you've ever taken your Pontiac in service -- you know your expectations have to be lowered to approximately that of a Wal-Mart Tire and Lube Express because Pontiac service departments, with rare exception, suck.

Mike White was passionate about providing good service -- and ran an aftermarket parts shop that was second to none. Yes, Groucho, this is a HUGE blow to the GTO community. Mike White was to Pontiac service what the GTO was to Pontiac -- a class act in an ocean of crap.


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

just thought I'd put this in here
Mike next to his RA6 GTO(covered) and Justice Pete's PEDDERS GTO








RA6 (Mike's vision)


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Is that red goat the one from the new herbie movie??


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Obviously, if you've ever taken your Pontiac in service -- you know your expectations have to be lowered to approximately that of a Wal-Mart Tire and Lube Express because Pontiac service departments, with rare exception, suck.
> 
> Mike White was passionate about providing good service -- and ran an aftermarket parts shop that was second to none. Yes, Groucho, this is a HUGE blow to the GTO community. Mike White was to Pontiac service what the GTO was to Pontiac -- a class act in an ocean of crap.


Agree 150% with all you've said. All of my suspension bits were purchased through Mike- he's always helpful and knows what he sells...and that is an unfortunate rarity in GM dealerships.

707GTOLS2, I hope your boycott can send a message. I'm going to be calling on Monday myself.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

This new manager must be following the mold of new football coaches hired. They usually "clean house" like this.

Even though I'm on the East Coast it's a shame to lose someone that actually is familiar with these cars.


----------



## Somewhat_Broken (Mar 6, 2006)

It's happen before, and it will happen again.

Mike is a pillar of the community, and he will be back though I doubt with DMS.

-Rob


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Groucho said:


> 707GTOLS2, I hope your boycott can send a message. I'm going to be calling on Monday myself.


A bunch of us have sent emails and contacted the dealership here
https://secure.webmakerx.net/Contact-Us.aspx?hostname=www.dublingmc.com

Again after all the stuf he did for that Dealership they should be put out of business, He's the reason they are selling $120,000 Denalis


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

pickinfights said:


> Is that red goat the one from the new herbie movie??


Not sure about that one 
That GOAT belongs to Justice Pete Owner of Pedders USA the guy behind the Red one


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

Damn! That's really bad news for all of us, especially for Mike, himself. I certainly hope he continues with the new GTO in either another dealership or perhaps some speed shop. I was planning on bringing my 06 in to him for a suspension upgrade once I had a few miles on the odo.


----------

